# Feeling the chain through the pedals



## silvercreek (Aug 22, 2012)

After making a few adjustments to get about 1/2" play in the chain, I can still feel the chain as it goes over the chain-ring through the pedals while riding. I've checked the side-to-side spacing on the rear wheel and the alignment of the chain with the rear sprocket and chain-ring and I can still noticeably feel the chain through the pedals on the '54 Jaguar. The chain appears to fit the chain-ring ok and the chain doesn’t seem to be stretched so what would you guys suggest I do next, replace the chain? Do I need a gauge to check the chain and chain-ring?

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Do you have a link(s) that are binding? V/r Shawn


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 22, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Do you have a link(s) that are binding? V/r Shawn




I checked every link and they all seem to me ok, well lubricated and not binding. Does the chain look like it may be stretched?


----------



## slick (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you sure it's the chain? Could be the bottom bracket tightened up on you? My buddies Roadmaster did that twice. Loosened it up and out of nowhere on a ride it decided to tighten up again and be a pain to pedal. So yours is making noise or ??? I would say swap the chain and go from there.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 22, 2012)

slick said:


> Are you sure it's the chain? Could be the bottom bracket tightened up on you? My buddies Roadmaster did that twice. Loosened it up and out of nowhere on a ride it decided to tighten up again and be a pain to pedal. So yours is making noise or ??? I would say swap the chain and go from there.




The chain-ring turns freely. I do not know for sure it's the chain causing it yet. I can't hear anything, only feel it through the pedals as I ride. The rear sprocket does look a little worn but I don't think any more than normal. I guess it will end up being a process of elimination.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 22, 2012)

From Sheldon R.I.P.

Chains

http://sheldonbrown.com/chains.html


----------



## okozzy (Aug 22, 2012)

*I would start with the rear sprocket*

I had the same thing happened to me, but in my case I could feel it and hear it, especially when I applied more torque on the pedal rotations. After trying many adjustments it turned out to be the rear sprocket, it did not look more worn than others but swapping it fixed the problem.
Before going through the trouble of finding another sprocket I would just swap rear wheel with another wheel to see if that helps the problem. Just my .02 cents.







silvercreek said:


> The chain-ring turns freely. I do not know for sure it's the chain causing it yet. I can't hear anything, only feel it through the pedals as I ride. The rear sprocket does look a little worn but I don't think any more than normal. I guess it will end up being a process of elimination.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 22, 2012)

Unless there is significant bottom bracket bearing wear, as mentioned above, you're experiencing chain stretch. You mention that the chain doesn't appear to be stretched, but, chain stretch is definitely not something you can see, and it's somewhat of a misnomer. The chain doesn't ACTUALLY stretch. We are not capable, with our huge quads, to effectively lengthen the link plates over time, it just doesn't work that way. It's the internal diameter of the small rollers within the links that get wallowed out over time, causing an increase in distance between them when measured with a chain gauge. http://www.parktool.com/product/chain-checker-cc-2

What you're feeling is those mis-aligned link rollers slipping down into the valleys between the teeth of your chainring. We find this quite regularly at our shop and the issue is just as prevalent on a 1 y.o. bike as a 50 y.o. bike, just yesterday I experienced it on a $3,900 stump jumper.

Definitely check out those bottom bracket bearings though...


----------



## chitown (Aug 22, 2012)

Chains and sprockets ideally should be changed at the same time. Not only does the chain stretch but the sprockets wear down also. I tried replacing a chain on my road bike that had a few thousand miles on it and quickly found out I needed a whole new drive chain (sprockets and chain) because the chain and sprockets wore down together so I never knew there was an issue until I put on the new chain. I'll upload some pics of a rear sprocket that shows an extreme example of this.

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 22, 2012)

That front sprocket looks like its getting "circular saw toothed" (worn)

Easy replacement.

New 1/2" chains are cheap too.

I got a H/D BMX/Freestyle chain on my "Grape Krate" Wheelie Machine.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 22, 2012)

From the looks of the chain with a close up view it appears to be fairly old and may be the original chain. At this point, I think all of you are right. I think the rear sprocket, chain and possible the chain-ring needs replacing but I don't think I can find a new correct chain-ring for a '54 Jaguar. I think the best thing to do is by process of elimination replace one part at a time and then see how much improvement there is. I think it would be wise to replace the chain for sure and then the rear sprocket before considering replacing the chain-ring.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Why would a Chainring for a '54 Jag be specific?

Arent they all the same from that era? 

(even from a girls bike)


----------



## chitown (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the extremely worn down rear sprocket I mentioned that has some serious miles. It was a Musselman rear hub on a 36 Monark.

View attachment 62071

Good luck on the sprocket search.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 22, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Why would a Chainring for a '54 Jag be specific?
> 
> Arent they all the same from that era?
> 
> (even from a girls bike)




They are all the same. Silvercreek you'll be able to find one with minimal effort. There are guys here on CABE and over at Ratrod that have PILES of them, many in pristine condition.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 22, 2012)

YEOW!

Hey Chi that cog looks like it has more miles on it than the Space Shuttle.


----------



## Rambler (Aug 22, 2012)

Silvercreek,
Don't worry about the sprockets. Replace the chain and most if not all of your problem will disappear.


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 22, 2012)

*I can see it.*

The chain is "stretched" (worn out), and I can see it.  Look at how the links are climbing up and out of the chainwheel at the bottom of the first pic.  That is what it looks like.


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2012)

Check your chain with a guage.The first picture shows a gap on two teeth where the chain is on the sprocket which might be a stretched chain.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 23, 2012)

Rambler said:


> Silvercreek,
> Don't worry about the sprockets. Replace the chain and most if not all of your problem will disappear.




After measuring the chain, I have to agree. The chain is about 3/16" too long with a 12 links to 12" measurement.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's all you need to get a GREAT condition crank, chainring, and BB internals...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Mid...ultDomain_0&hash=item4607332590#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Rambler (Aug 23, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> After measuring the chain, I have to agree. The chain is about 3/16" too long with a 12 links to 12" measurement.




I believe based on your original description of feeling the chain while pedaling a stretched chain is your problem and your measurement helps confirm this theory. If you are also hearing the chain snap and pop while riding you may want to check the chain alignment. Refer to this thread for more information about chain alignment. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?31030-Skip-tooth-problem


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 28, 2012)

chitown said:


> Here is the extremely worn down rear sprocket I mentioned that has some serious miles. It was a Musselman rear hub on a 36 Monark.
> 
> View attachment 62071
> 
> Good luck on the sprocket search.




I would say that sprocket was worn out a long time ago.

When replacing the Sturmey Archer rear 18 tooth sprocket, how do I know which one to buy? It appears there are more than one 18 tooth sprocket. Is this the correct sprocket for my Jaguar? http://www.ebay.com/itm/290617739200?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 28, 2012)

The stock AW hub should use a 3-spline cog like the one you show. It should be 1/8 inch and not 3/32. Check your original for flat vs dished. You probably have a dished one.  You actually can get different sizes.  Some have weight saver holes cut, others do not. I like the 20 or 22 tooth sizes better than the 18. The AW is pretty high geared to begin with.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 28, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> The stock AW hub should use a 3-spline cog like the one you show. It should be 1/8 inch and not 3/32. Check your original for flat vs dished. You probably have a dished one.  You actually can get different sizes.  Some have weight saver holes cut, others do not. I like the 20 or 22 tooth sizes better than the 18. The AW is pretty high geared to begin with.




The rear sprocket on my Jaguar is the dished style. I am pretty sure the one on eBay is the correct sprocket. I went ahead and bought it anyhow. We'll see in a few days if it's the correct one. 

Thanks!


----------

